# Roc City Rib Fest, May 29 – 30, 2010



## fatback joe (Jan 21, 2010)

http://roccityribfest.com/index.php?...tpage&Itemid=1

Just sent my application in, anyone esle planning on hitting this one?

I know it is a little ways off, but you get a discount if you pay before 1/31.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that might be something to go and see for sure. Hell we're fat kids and we have been known to travel just to eat. We like the carolina's too. I might just have to keep it in mind.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL  Too funny


----------



## ammjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Hell - I LIVE there.  I'll probably go and at least check it out.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, you kind of don't have an excuse. LOL

Stop in and say "hi"  I always have cold beer on hand.


----------



## goodsmokebbq (Jan 22, 2010)

Come on, put a team together, only $20 for the rib comp (AKA party spot).  We can also use volunteers.  Just sayin!  Thanks!


----------



## goodsmokebbq (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the post!  Let me know if you need anything.  See you in May.


----------



## ammjr (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know if I'm comp ready.  HOWEVER - I'll talk it over with some people and you never know.  If anyone is coming to run and I don't end up entering I might be available as a volunteer.  Good luck to everyone who does sign up!


----------



## ondagawood (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I plan on attending & competing in the Rib-Off !

"Rubbin', Smokin' & Eatin' BBQ"   (that might be our team name)

See ya there !

Scott


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool.  See you out there.    I hope you get second place.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz_01_0  4:


----------



## camper4lyfe (Feb 26, 2010)

I may stop by, if I'm around.  Definitely keep me posted on your happenings.


----------



## fatback joe (May 20, 2010)

Time is getting close..........finally.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 20, 2010)

That link gives me an error page, where's this at?


----------



## skillet (May 21, 2010)

http://www.roccityribfest.net/

Looks like it's going to be a good time, hope the weather is good up there... I'm stuck here in the mid-west. Have a great time!


----------



## ondagawood (May 25, 2010)

OK, new team name - "Bikini Bar B Que" ,  named after my sauce !  3 days and counting !

Wish me luck !


----------



## camper4lyfe (May 25, 2010)

Have fun, and good luck, guys!  I wanted to go, but I'll be up in the North Country for the long weekend.


----------



## fatback joe (May 25, 2010)

Where is the fast forward button?   Ready for this weekend.

Many teams there that I have not had the opportunity to lose to.  LOL


----------



## ondagawood (May 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, first timer here, excited & nervous. Hope the weather stays good !

See ya Sat.

Scott


----------



## fatback joe (May 26, 2010)

ondagawood said:


> Oh yeah, first timer here, excited & nervous. Hope the weather stays good !
> 
> See ya Sat.
> 
> Scott


Looks like the weather should be great.  

Don't be nervous, at the end of the day it is just cooking BBQ.    If you need anything this weekend, don't be shy about giving me a yell.

Good luck!


----------



## ondagawood (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Joe I sure will, I assume you'll be there ? (sorry dumb question)

I'm going up Friday afternoon to set-up, hope to be there around 3p or so.

Scott


----------



## fatback joe (May 27, 2010)

ondagawood said:


> Thanks Joe I sure will, I assume you'll be there ?


Yeah, I hope to be on site before noon, but I am just going to unload and partial setup then go run around with the wife and kids for a while before being there all weekend.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 1, 2010)

Well.......23rd out of 69 teams. 38th in chicken, 12th in ribs, 18th in pork, and 47th in brisket.  The chicken has me scratching my head.....the brisket I made sucked so that is about right........ribs and pork were good, just not quite good enough.  

Fun contest.

Scott.......I walked around a couple of times on Saturday night and never could figure out where you were......sorry I missed you.

Full results for anyone interested.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2010&month=5&id=1949


----------



## ondagawood (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry Joe, but we had to be out of there as soon as the results were announced on Sat., other weekend commitments. Yeah, me too walked around and never could remember your exact name, but I did see some MA vehicles, where were you located ?  I was on the beachside behind the music stage on an angle from there, see ya next time but where ?  Are you gonna do the Harvard BBQ contest in Sept. ?

Scott


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 1, 2010)

I was backed up next to the carousel.   The first row when you drove through the gate.

Thinking about Harvard.  I have a couple of guys that want to team up and do something and that was was kicked around.  I'll drop you a PM if we are doing it.


----------



## ondagawood (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, I remember some RV's over there, I guess you had one ?

I might try to get to the Harvard event.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 1, 2010)

ondagawood said:


> Ok, I remember some RV's over there, I guess you had one ?


No just past them in the cheap seats.  LOL


----------

